# Windows XP macht keinen Neustart



## Robert Steichele (20. Oktober 2005)

Habe ein Notebook, dass keinen Neustart durchführt wenn dies unter Windows XP ausgewählt wird.Windows fährt dan herunter bis nur noch ein leerer Hintergrund zu sehen ist. Es hängt dabei nicht, da der Mauszeiger noch bewegt werden kann. Es fehlt nur noch der eigentliche Neustart.
Wird die Option herunterfahren gewählt, geht das Notebook problemlos aus.

Windows XP ist mit Service Pack 2 und allen Updates.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## metalgear (20. Oktober 2005)

Hast Du schon mal versucht, das System manuell per Befehl neuzustarten? Dazu gibst Du folgende Befehlszeile in die Konsole oder das Fenster "Ausführen" ein:


```
shutdown -r
```

Alternativ kannst Du auch weitere shutdown Parameter wählen - die komplette Liste aller Schalter erhältst Du, wenn Du die Konsole lediglich mit dem Befehl "Shutdown" fütterst.


Grüße 

metalgear


----------

